# Redline vs ACC



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

J7C7H7 said:


> I'm planning on giving field archery a try this year, and am looking to get some arrows. I was wondering how the redline compares in diameter to the ACC ? Also, a friend of mine told me that the ACC's will bend, and recommended sticking with all carbon. Is this true?


Redlines are very similar......then even use the same componets. I myself have never shot them but I buy them each year for my son to shoot for outdoors....reason why is because he outgrows arrows each year and I ain't dropping that kinda coin on him each year. Redlines are cheap, plus the little ACC's that he has shot before bend really easy. Yes ACC's could bend but so do Navigators and Protours....I still shoot em. It's not like the adult spines bend really easier or anything but it can happen.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Size wise they are very simular. The biggest difference you will find is in the durability. the a/c/c's are going to be more durable than the redlines. you'll save like 40.00 a dozen going with redlines, but chances are you will have to replace them more often. That being said I still think you won't have any problems getting through 1 season with a dozen redlines, and if your like me you will end up buying new arrows next year anyway so why not save the 40.00.


----------



## WindyCityKen (Jun 4, 2008)

I have shot both ACC's and Redlines. As already mentioned they are similar in diameter, and both use the same components family. Personally, I could tell no difference in the performance between the arrows. I was using them in the 3D world, while comparing. 

Since then, I have completely converted over to Redlines. I use 360's for hunting and 460's for 3D and Field.


----------



## sl954 (Oct 7, 2005)

I've never shot the redlines but I have shot acc's for a few years and they hold up great. I think some of mine are 10 years old. I have never bent one.
Steve


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I shot Easton Axis FMJ 500s this past weekend at a local field shoot where celotex was used as the butt. I switched to the FMJs because of the alloy outer layer. I didn't have to scrap celotex off my shafts and they pulled out of the butts a lot easier than the carbons. They are 17/64 diameter (like some ACCs). Just something else to consider depending on what type of target butts are used on the courses near you.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

My suggestion is if you want a little more speed due to having a lighter shaft then go with the Redline. If you are not trying to get all the possible speed out of the bow then go with the more durable and consistent shaft, the A/C/C's. The A/C/C's are a superior shaft to the Redline. (IMEO). And by the way the A/C/C's don't bend as easy as Redlines with break or crack. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Up until a few weeks ago I had really forgotten all about Redlines. It's been a while since I shot them. But I did shoot them from the year they came out...99 or so until about 3-4 years ago. 

But they are GREAT shaft that won't hurt your pocket. Are they as tough as ACCs...no. Are they fragile...no. 

As far as being consistent....mine never had a weight variance any bigger then I get with ACCs...I never ran them on a spine tester. But I know that I went through a doz in two weeks once...and that was because I tubed 8 of them...and all were at least 40 yds....I shot better groups with them at 60+ then I have ever with ACCs...and all of my clean or up 3D rounds were shot with Redlines but the ones I shot with Hippos my last year of 3D. 

Do I think they are a better shaft then ACCs? NO. But they will get the job done for sure...and I would go with them over all of Eastons other offerings but the AC line. 

Plus the coating on them is slick and they pull from the targets easier and don't get as bugered up.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Up until a few weeks ago I had really forgotten all about Redlines. It's been a while since I shot them. But I did shoot them from the year they came out...99 or so until about 3-4 years ago.
> 
> But they are GREAT shaft that won't hurt your pocket. Are they as tough as ACCs...no. Are they fragile...no.
> 
> ...



Dang you almost got me throwing my Protours in the bucket and ordering some Redlines..............almost.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't know about the Redlines , I here they are a good shaft but I have never shot them. 
But I have shot the ACC's for Field-Hunter rounds ,, and Indoor Bowhunter single spot and really beat the snot out of the arrows. Hitting shafts breaking nocks , only a few had damage to the bushing , and i had a side impact glance that took 1 shaft out . Know I'm talking hundreds of shots with the same arrows. Shot some real high Field-Hunter scores with them ,,to the point I shot them for Field , and my navs for Fita. 

I love my ACC's ,,


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Dang you almost got me throwing my Protours in the bucket and ordering some Redlines..............almost.


They are good shafts...maybe even the #1 sleeper shaft in field...but I wouldn't trade my Nano's for them or Pro Tours :wink:


----------



## J7C7H7 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Great Feedback*

Lots of good info there. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

My wife has used them for an indoor season shooting at a single spot target. None broke or cracked. They suffer side impacts much better than an ACC in the same size. That thin layer of carbon on ACCs seems to crack pretty easily with side impacts. I shot a field round last year and 2 guys with us shot ACCs. They lost a total of three shafts due to side impact cracks. Just what I've seen, not bashing the product, but I'd go with redlines vs acc.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

How do they compare with the 3D lightspeeds as far as accuracy and duribility? The Redline and ACC.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

sorry, I know nothing about lightspeeds

Easton makes quality stuff. I believe the redlines may be a slimmer arrow, so less wind influence


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

The Redlines are .004 straightness. Are you folks cutting them from both ends to tighten up the tolerances? Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jon Shea said:


> How do they compare with the 3D lightspeeds as far as accuracy and duribility? The Redline and ACC.


I would take them over Lightspeeds for two reasons...

One they are skinnier.

and two.....you actually have spine choices.

The may not be as tough as ACCs.....but they are a lot cheaper and shoot just as good.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarheadhunter said:


> The Redlines are .004 straightness. Are you folks cutting them from both ends to tighten up the tolerances? Thanks


I never did....there is ONE person that has ever posted in this forum that MIGHT beable to tell the difference in spine from say a .001 and .004 shaft.

and Eastons specs aren't like most other companies....theirs is worst case not the norm.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

You guys suck.. there goes another $150 to las..  :zip: :darkbeer:


----------

